# dump trailer's



## ewoolsey (Apr 22, 2010)

anyone use a dump trailer in there tree work ? what brand ? with or with out a grapple, like to have one with the side drop, the only company i have found that make it with a drop side is u-dump trailers in ocala, florida with a $ 975 shipping cost, it would make it easy to unload small to med size logs at saw mill , any info on this,there is a grapple trailer with dump i like in maryland called centreville manufacturing, thanks for any info.


----------



## Ghillie (Apr 22, 2010)

ewoolsey said:


> anyone use a dump trailer in there tree work ? what brand ? with or with out a grapple, like to have one with the side drop, the only company i have found that make it with a drop side is u-dump trailers in ocala, florida with a $ 975 shipping cost, it would make it easy to unload small to med size logs at saw mill , any info on this,there is a grapple trailer with dump i like in maryland called centreville manufacturing, thanks for any info.



I have a 12' dump trailer. sides don't drop and I don't have a grapple. I got it from Beck's in Michigan, they have a website. I absolutely love it.

It's rated for 8000 pound payload but it will dump about 8 ton. It doesn't like it but it will. The only thing I don't like about a dumptrailer is you can't dump in a pile like you can with a higher truck. It spreads it out as you pull away due to the height of the ground.


----------



## mikemcC (Apr 22, 2010)

I just bought a brand new bri-mar 6x10 10,000lb trailer today. I am anxious to see how it holds up to everyday use.


----------



## RVALUE (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a 8216 . Works pretty well. It will dump a solid 7 tons of gravel, etc. No trouble for the brush. I would beef it up in a couple areas. (As usual.)


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 22, 2010)

A dump trailer is just about the handiest thing for a small tree company. I have a 6x12 with 6k axles under it.












I built a box so I could use it as a chip box.
Also put the tool box on the front which is VERY handy. Had to relocate the battery to under the bed and get a front crank jack.





The ASV RC30 still fits in even with the box on:





It will pretty much haul whatever I can fit in it: (and dump it no problem.)










I have since had it modified so that the gate is hinged to the sides and will swing open with great ease. I use to have to take the whole gate off to dump as it was either a spreader gate or a pickup type gate. (Worthless.)



A few things I wish mine did:
hold more - if I could do it again, I'd get at least a 8x14
dump higher - mine only dumps to about 27°
heavier axles - I'd get at least 7k axles if not 8k
brakes on both axles - it brakes fine but I'd rather it have brakes on both instead of just one.


Look around. There are plenty of companies that make them with the drop sides. 

I think there's even one in the trading post here for sale with the drop sides.

Edit: just realized that last picture wasn't mine. It was a rental that I got right before I bought mine but it was about the same as mine and it shows how you can load them. That oak ain't light!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, if you are looking for what I would consider the ultimate in dump trailers, check out big lug dump trailers. I'd love to have one of those.


----------



## treevet (Apr 23, 2010)

bought this for $2500. The guy wanted over 4k but I didn't need it and he needed to sell it. Best way to buy stuff. 10k cap. plus.


----------



## ewoolsey (Apr 24, 2010)

thanks for the info. i still have not found one, everyone i call is telling me it will be 3 to 6 weeks for a new , and the price is going up 4 percent a week, can you beleave that ? the side dump is hard to find, 7x 12 as much as $7000.


----------



## STLfirewood (Apr 24, 2010)

I have 3 and use them all the time. 2 off them are 14x7. One is 12x7. The one is a Bri-mar. It seems to old up well. You have to watch dumping big rounds into it. They will bend the sided if you hit them to hard. I wish mine would hold more but bumper weight is really getting up there now. My 2 bigger trailers weigh around 5k empty. Add 2 2/3 cords of firewood and you have a load. 15-17k on your bumper is a lot of weight. I thought about going to a bigger goose-neck but then I loose the use of my bed. I can haul he same using the bed and trailer as I can with a bigger trailer. Here is the best advice you will find when it comes to dump trailer. TIRES. Get the best tires you can. You will overload it. I have G rated 16" tires on my trailer. Make it a lot safer.

Scott


----------



## Redbug (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a Big Lug Trailer. I bought it several years ago when they were called BMF Trailers. Mine is 20 feet long, 8 feet wide and 14K. I got it as a flatbed and welded up the removable sides and put the spare tire out of the way underneith. I have not had to take the sides off though. I guess if you needed to load pallets or hay you would. It's been pretty versatile. 

Just looking...how come my pics don't show up as thumbnails? Or is it my computer or settings?


----------



## juan meza (Apr 24, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> Oh, if you are looking for what I would consider the ultimate in dump trailers, check out big lug dump trailers. I'd love to have one of those.



I not nowif I doing this ok but Idon't care abaut side dump trailers mine dump as good as any other trailer. Mine is 8 x 16, I can put the whole tree on it, or a good sized tree, and I do not have any trouble to dump it. All the trailers above, they are good to do the job, if you know how to do it nice and easy. The only trouble I got sometimes, is that I forgot to charge the battery, so if you have some advises about it, I'm listening.


----------



## ewoolsey (Apr 24, 2010)

juan meza said:


> I not nowif I doing this ok but Idon't care abaut side dump trailers mine dump as good as any other trailer. Mine is 8 x 16, I can put the whole tree on it, or a good sized tree, and I do not have any trouble to dump it. All the trailers above, they are good to do the job, if you know how to do it nice and easy. The only trouble I got sometimes, is that I forgot to charge the battery, so if you have some advises about it, I'm listening.


 I need the side drop to put logs on the saw mill so i dont have to handle logs a 2nd time, and plus save my battery .


----------



## RVALUE (Apr 24, 2010)

I know a fellow who put a 12v solar charger on his dump. I don't have any problem with mine, but my truck charges as we go.

My 8216 Doolittle Master Dump has trouble with 7 or 8 tons evenly loaded like baseball sand, so I "hep" it out alittle with the front loader.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 24, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> I know a fellow who put a 12v solar charger on his dump. I don't have any problem with mine, but my truck charges as we go.



I hard wired up a small battery charger in my tool box. One of those that you can get at Auto Zone for like $30. I just leave an extension cord next to where I park my trailer and plug it up when I get home.


----------



## juan meza (Apr 24, 2010)

ewoolsey said:


> I need the side drop to put logs on the saw mill so i dont have to handle logs a 2nd time, and plus save my battery .



I'm sorry I did not count with that . I am in florida,and I don't take loads to the saw mill,I only go to the land fill. how big or how long are the logs you have to take to the saw mill ?. if have a saw mill in your town.


----------



## RVALUE (Apr 24, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> I hard wired up a small battery charger in my tool box. One of those that you can get at Auto Zone for like $30. I just leave an extension cord next to where I park my trailer and plug it up when I get home.



I did that with my 36 v 'on the farm golf cart' with 3 chargers. Was fine until I rode in Supercab's hotrodded cart. Can't bring myself to ride in my beater again.


----------



## juan meza (Apr 24, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> I hard wired up a small battery charger in my tool box. One of those that you can get at Auto Zone for like $30. I just leave an extension cord next to where I park my trailer and plug it up when I get home.



thank you, that is what I 'm going to do .


----------



## treevet (Apr 24, 2010)

My trailer came with a built in charger but I do not have electric in my equipment lot and the battery is under the unit.

So I attached a set of jumper cables to the bottom battery and have another marine battery I can easily take home and charge and then hook up to the jumpers by bungee ing it inside the front fork by the hitch.


----------



## RVALUE (Apr 24, 2010)

Make sure it turns off if charged. Some _always_ charge and will overcharge the battery. Nobody likes to be overcharged....


----------



## ATH (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a Hawke brand trailor. One nice feature is that it has scizor lift hydraulics instead of a straight push.

Regarding the battery, it is charged when the truck is running - at least that is what they told me when I bought it, and it hasn't let me down...


----------



## RVALUE (Apr 24, 2010)

ATH said:


> I have a Hawke brand trailor. One nice feature is that it has scizor lift hydraulics instead of a straight push.
> 
> Regarding the battery, it is charged when the truck is running - at least that is what they told me when I bought it, and it hasn't let me down...



That depends on your light configuration. 6 or 7 pin.


----------



## STLfirewood (Apr 24, 2010)

I just ran a 2 gauge wire from the battery to the back of the truck. I used tow truck type jumper cable plugs. I hook it up when I hook the lights up. Works great.

Scott


----------



## RVALUE (Apr 24, 2010)

You can also run a wire _through_ the running lights. In series.


----------



## dandandatreeman (Apr 24, 2010)

We have two 18'x8x7 big tex goose neck dumps. They are awesome tandom axle dully 20,000lbs. Pull them with one tons and don't have a problem pulling off large jobs fast. I would love if they were gas powered.


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 25, 2010)

I got a BriMar 6x12 , 10K GW. I didn't want to go any bigger because from what I've heard anything over 10k in combo with the vehicle rating you need a cdl? 
I guess if you're not using it for work it might not matter , sorta like towing a camper 5 times bigger than the tow vehicle?


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 25, 2010)

hey guys i need a dump trailer too. i dont know whos unloading this but its not going to be me.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> hey guys i need a dump trailer too. i dont know whos unloading this but its not going to be me.



You just need a grapple for that new ramrod!


----------



## brisawyer (Apr 25, 2010)

Logs should slide out the back of a regular dump just fine. Guys bring a lot of logs to our mill in dump trucks. Raise the bed till the logs slide back and hit the ground then pull forward.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 25, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> You just need a grapple for that new ramrod!



yeah. I don't know if the grapple will hold those large chunks. I was thinking about a set of forks


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> yeah. I don't know if the grapple will hold those large chunks. I was thinking about a set of forks



Forks are great for picking stuff up off the ground but won't do pick it up out of a trailer. A grapple will pick that stuff out of there just fine. Either style too, the bucket style grapple or a rotating grapple.

I have an ASV RC30 which is just slightly bigger than a walk-behind skid and have the bucket style grapple. (Actually have a root grapple with tines instead of a solid bottom.) I unload trailers loaded like that all the time.


----------



## ronnyb (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a Pequa 10' dumper. I'm looking to get a 14'. One of the best investments I've made.


----------



## Stihl066 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ive got a 14 ft corn pro, gooseneck w/ 14,000 gvw. it works for everything just about. can load the skid steer in it, we can fit our stumper and mini skidsteer in it to do a job. we use it to load stump chips in it, w/ the mini loader, it just reaches over the sides to dump it in.. hauld wood, stone everything. i just need to get a better battery in it or figure out a direct hook up. my old truck would trickle charge the battery when plugged in to the lights, but my new truck now doesnt charge it.


----------



## maloufstree (Apr 25, 2010)

I've got a 20ft with 4 ft sides 20 k axles and it will dump anything you put in it but not as fast as a pto dump. My grapple truck has an 18 ft dump on it with 5 ft sides. I can pull my trailer up beside the grapple and load it up then load the grapple body. so that makes 38 ft of dump pulling up to most of our jobs, needless to say my chip truck and chipper are for sale.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 25, 2010)

juan meza said:


> I not nowif I doing this ok but Idon't care abaut side dump trailers mine dump as good as any other trailer. Mine is 8 x 16, I can put the whole tree on it, or a good sized tree, and I do not have any trouble to dump it. All the trailers above, they are good to do the job, if you know how to do it nice and easy. The only trouble I got sometimes, is that I forgot to charge the battery, so if you have some advises about it, I'm listening.



You have a problem that you need to fix before Mr. DOT gets a hold of you.

1. Wire the emergency break away brake controller into your dump hoist battery.
2. Run a special (+)charge wire back to the battery from your truck. This should run through the trailer plug in. I prefer to run the wire on my trucks hot from the battery with a 30 amp in-line circuit breaker and an ignition controlled relay to shut off the power when the truck is turned off. This will prevent overloaded circuits on your truck and it will protect you from fires and other short circuit problems.

Every time you go somewhere, the truck will charge the battery. If you goof up and run down the battery on your truck by leaving the lights on, you have an ignition-switched reservoir that will help you get started again (also helpful on those cold winter startups). Your emergency breakaway battery will always be charged, and you won't ever need to charge the hoist battery.


----------



## maloufstree (Apr 25, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> You have a problem that you need to fix before Mr. DOT get a hold of you.
> 
> 1. Wire the emergency break away brake controller into your dump hoist battery.
> 2. Run a special (+)charge wire back to the battery from your truck. This should run through the trailer plug in. I prefer to run the wire on my trucks hot from the battery with a 30 amp in-line circuit breaker and an ignition controlled relay to shut off the power when the truck is turned off. This will prevent overloaded circuits on your truck and it will protect you from fires and other short circuit problems.
> ...



Thats how we did our trailer because if we would dump more that once a day then the trickle charge system would not keep up.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 25, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> Forks are great for picking stuff up off the ground but won't do pick it up out of a trailer. A grapple will pick that stuff out of there just fine. Either style too, the bucket style grapple or a rotating grapple.
> 
> I have an ASV RC30 which is just slightly bigger than a walk-behind skid and have the bucket style grapple. (Actually have a root grapple with tines instead of a solid bottom.) I unload trailers loaded like that all the time.



Those rounds of wood were at least 4ft across. How wide does the grapple open up


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> Those rounds of wood were at least 4ft across. How wide does the grapple open up



They're not 4' tall. You can grab them the other way. Mine will open up to like 38" or so.

Some of the rotating style grapples open to a full 4' wide.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 25, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> They're not 4' tall. You can grab them the other way. Mine will open up to like 38" or so.
> 
> Some of the rotating style grapples open to a full 4' wide.



No there not 4ft tall. But I didn't think the machine would be able to carry the load that far extended in the front. And are the grapple arms strong enough to hold that weight in. It was my first time using the ramrod. I was impressed with it's lifting power. I was wandering which one would be better if I had to choose one. What do u think?


----------



## CUCV (Apr 25, 2010)

Take a look at Pronovost dump trailers. My friend has one that is a three way dumper and has drop sides. It is first class and dumps a nice pile unlike many other dump trailers. I have a Pronovost snowblower and it has got to be the best designed and built piece of equipment I own. I've had 4 different dump trailers and they all had there pro's and cons. I felt that my 14' was to long and ate up to much GVW for the roads and terrain I use them on.
Personally I like direct push instead of scissor lift.
http://www.pronovost.qc.ca/remhra.html#routieres


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> No there not 4ft tall. But I didn't think the machine would be able to carry the load that far extended in the front. And are the grapple arms strong enough to hold that weight in. It was my first time using the ramrod. I was impressed with it's lifting power. I was wandering which one would be better if I had to choose one. What do u think?





I went with the root grapple but now kind of wish I had a rotating grapple. When I'm cleaning up logs after dropping the tree, with the root grapple, you have to be level and straight on to the log or grab a corner of it and then drag it to where you can get straight on to it.

With my ASV RC30 I can pick up those round you showed from the edge no problem. I do have about 300 lbs of counterweights hanging off the back tho.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 25, 2010)

CUCV said:


> Take a look at Pronovost dump trailers. My friend has one that is a three way dumper and has drop sides. It is first class and dumps a nice pile unlike many other dump trailers. I have a Pronovost snowblower and it has got to be the best designed and built piece of equipment I own. I've had 4 different dump trailers and they all had there pro's and cons. I felt that my 14' was to long and ate up to much GVW for the roads and terrain I use them on.
> Personally I like direct push instead of scissor lift.
> http://www.pronovost.qc.ca/remhra.html#routieres



They look nice but I don't see any that have back gates that swing open to the side. Ok, if you only dump dirt but a real pain for brush/logs if the gate doesn't swing out of the way.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 25, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> I went with the root grapple but now kind of wish I had a rotating grapple. When I'm cleaning up logs after dropping the tree, with the root grapple, you have to be level and straight on to the log or grab a corner of it and then drag it to where you can get straight on to it.
> 
> With my ASV RC30 I can pick up those round you showed from the edge no problem. I do have about 300 lbs of counterweights hanging off the back tho.



Do you have a pic of the grapple your suggesting?


----------



## CUCV (Apr 25, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> They look nice but I don't see any that have back gates that swing open to the side. Ok, if you only dump dirt but a real pain for brush/logs if the gate doesn't swing out of the way.



Barn doors are great! However, I've never had a problem pivoting that size gate by the bottom pin for brush/logs. On the dump trailer I built myself I made a super tall rear gate so it went way above the sides so it had no problem dumping out logs and such. In addition the gate could be pivoted on the bottom to drive or walk into the trailer.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Apr 25, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> The ASV RC30 still fits in even with the box on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can you give me the place to look for those kind of tread on that skid steer. I need to find someone that sell non-marking tread. Thanks

That's a sturdy set up you have there.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 25, 2010)

ForTheAction said:


> Can you give me the place to look for those kind of tread on that skid steer. I need to find someone that sell non-marking tread. Thanks
> 
> That's a sturdy set up you have there.



The only kind of smooth tracks I've seen are the ones for the ASV skid steers. 

What kind of skid steer do you have?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> Do you have a pic of the grapple your suggesting?



There's several companies. This is one that caught my eye:

http://www.ryansequip.com/products/grapples.html


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll check it out


----------



## treevet (Apr 26, 2010)

You could not take that big skid steer off the road or driveway on most of the properties I work on. I think a sufficient set up with a dump trailer is the mini skid with grapple and a 5 ton dual axle trailer. You can take both on the lawn with negligible damage. If I am off the lawn I go with my truck crane and bigger dump trucks for increased capacity. 

Also with a heavy load of logs that side dumping trailer looks to get in a precarious position?


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 26, 2010)

treevet said:


> You could not take that big skid steer off the road or driveway on most of the properties I work on. I think a sufficient set up with a dump trailer is the mini skid with grapple and a 5 ton dual axle trailer. You can take both on the lawn with negligible damage. If I am off the lawn I go with my truck crane and bigger dump trucks for increased capacity.
> 
> Also with a heavy load of logs that side dumping trailer looks to get in a precarious position?



I'm sure there's many places that it can't go but I use it on most jobs that I get. It's only 4' wide and only weighs about 3500 lbs and with the turf tracks, leaves very little damage. It's a great compromise between a mini and a full size skid.


----------



## treevet (Apr 26, 2010)

3500 lbs! that ain't bad at all. My Dingo w grapple goes over 2k


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 26, 2010)

treevet said:


> 3500 lbs! that ain't bad at all. My Dingo w grapple goes over 2k



Be honest with you, when I bought it, I really didn't even know about mini-skids. If I did, I might have bought one of them instead but I'm glad I bought this one. It's got a little more lift capacity and height and I really don't miss any jobs because of its size.


----------



## treevet (Apr 26, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> Be honest with you, when I bought it, I really didn't even know about mini-skids. If I did, I might have bought one of them instead but I'm glad I bought this one. It's got a little more lift capacity and height and I really don't miss any jobs because of its size.



Can you drag brush with it?

I wish my mini could pick up a little more sometimes.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 26, 2010)

Get one of these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2cz0JMRtgo

Bobcat A300, equip it with turf/flotation tires, and drive it around in the yard all day long with no damage (apart from a little soil compaction). They are not light at all: 9k lbs! The flotation tires reduce compaction problems.

I have one, it can pick up 3,000 lb logs all day long with no problem. I am using mine today to set some 4,000 lb concrete blocks for a customer, which get a bit tippy. Once the logs get to more than 4' diameter, my grapple has a hard time picking them up.

The ASV green tracks probably have lower ground pressure, but they are still "skid steer". The A300 does either skid steer or four wheel steer, according to a switch on the dash. In 4-wheel steer mode, it has twice the digging & grading traction, because you are always pushing with all the traction available in whatever direction you point it.

I love it; best machine I ever bought. They are pretty pricey, though.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Apr 26, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> The only kind of smooth tracks I've seen are the ones for the ASV skid steers.
> 
> What kind of skid steer do you have?



I'm just looking into getting a Dingo. This is a dense urban area around here. I notice where a lot of the tree workers are is where people have wide open properties that can cater full sized semi trucks around the house. These properties around here are tight confines where some times even the wheel barrel won't fit. Generally the case is a mini skid steer and no bigger or you've wasted money.

When I pick up one of these minis, I'll need non-mark treads. There is no way to go around the side walks and lanes.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 26, 2010)

fortheaction said:


> i'm just looking into getting a dingo. This is a dense urban area around here. I notice where a lot of the tree workers are is where people have wide open properties that can cater full sized semi trucks around the house. These properties around here are tight confines where some times even the wheel barrel won't fit. Generally the case is a mini skid steer and no bigger or you've wasted money.
> 
> When i pick up one of these minis, i'll need non-mark treads. There is no way to go around the side walks and lanes.



img_0292.jpg


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 26, 2010)

ForTheAction said:


> I'm just looking into getting a Dingo. This is a dense urban area around here. I notice where a lot of the tree workers are is where people have wide open properties that can cater full sized semi trucks around the house. These properties around here are tight confines where some times even the wheel barrel won't fit. Generally the case is a mini skid steer and no bigger or you've wasted money.
> 
> When I pick up one of these minis, I'll need non-mark treads. There is no way to go around the side walks and lanes.



Don't know of any slick tracks for the minis.

p.s. It's a wheelbarrow not a wheel barrel.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Apr 26, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Get one of these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2cz0JMRtgo
> 
> Bobcat A300, equip it with turf/flotation tires, and drive it around in the yard all day long with no damage (apart from a little soil compaction). They are not light at all: 9k lbs! The flotation tires reduce compaction problems.
> 
> ...



Yep, awesome machine BUT I did a pin oak today and put all the branches (minus the small brush, we use a 6" Vermeer chipper) and the trunk on my trailer AND my skid and drove home and all I have is an Excursion (3/4 ton). You'd need another vehicle or another trip to do that with the A300.

The other thing like you said is price. I paid $14k for mine with only 180 hours AND the grapple. You'd be about double that for a low hour A300 I would think.

Plus, low impact is great but small the A300 is not. Mine is only 4' wide. Many jobs that I do, that nice A300 would have to sit at home.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 26, 2010)

Yep. You have a pretty good understanding of how it works. 

My Bandit 200 will eat branches your mini would have trouble carrying, and I have a 12K knuckleboom crane on my chipper truck, so we don't use the A300 until it's really a big job.

My next toy/s are a dumping trailer that can carry my A300, rather than the 3 axle flatbed that we use now. After that, I get a mini-loader for the tight quarters and the small gates.

I'm waiting for a mini with smooth tracks, too. I went for over 20 years without buying a skid steer, since I can't stand tearing up the ground everywhere we go. I have used small tractors with loaders, but they have limitations too.

I might be wrong, but I don't think you would touch a low hour A300 for 28 grand. They cost over $50K new. BIG cost for a big machine sums it up pretty well. If it weren't for that machine in snow removal this year, I would have been in big trouble with my customers.


----------



## ewoolsey (Apr 26, 2010)

i can not find a 12' dunp trailer any where, 3-6 weeks on a new one , had one in KC , HAD IT BOUGHT ? NOT, it was bamaged, they found one in oklahoma, $4.799, i gave up on the drop side . i need it now! this really sucks.thanks for the info. any way guys .


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 26, 2010)

Call these guys: http://trucktrailerandhitchkc.com/Dump_Trailers.htm

They always have dumping trailers in inventory. Price? Probably too high, since they will want to make money on the deal. Whatever you want, they can get it if you are willing to wait a little bit.


----------



## treevet (Apr 26, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> Yep. You have a pretty good understanding of how it works.
> 
> My Bandit 200 will eat branches your mini would have trouble carrying, and I have a 12K knuckleboom crane on my chipper truck, so we don't use the A300 until it's really a big job.
> 
> ...



I don't see what all the rage is over the slick tracks. You gotta get a little traction somehow. The weight of the mini keeps the damage to a minimum. That 9,000 lb a300 wouldn't get it on the golf course like lawns on the properties around here that all have sprinkler systems. Don't care what kind of flotation tires you have on them.

How do you drag brush from the way back with that thing. 

My dingo can drag huge branches up to my BC 2000 and put them into the rollers. We put bigger stuff into it with my 14 ton crane or subs.

I absolutely could not live without a mini.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 26, 2010)

Drag brush from way 'round back? I'm afraid we are still doing it the hard way if we can't get to the job with the A300. The mini-loader is on the wish list, though.

I run over sprinkler heads all the time with my A300. The ground pressure with the flotation tires is really pretty low. We have never broken a head yet. We use it all the time at a high visibility cemetary, and have no complaints yet. Does that qualify?

Golf course lawns with lots of moisture: not a good idea, you will leave some depressions, no matter what you do. I would never consider a mini- for that kind of yard, either.
Normal lawns in reasonably dry weather: no problem, especially if you let out some of the tire pressure. 


I'll guarantee that the average track-dingo does more turf damage than my huge A300. I could _carry_ a dingo onto most jobs and do less damage than a dingo skidding around.

If you don't think so, go down to the Bobcat dealer and ask for a demo.


----------



## juan meza (Apr 26, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> You have a problem that you need to fix before Mr. DOT gets a hold of you.
> 
> 1. Wire the emergency break away brake controller into your dump hoist battery.
> 2. Run a special (+)charge wire back to the battery from your truck. This should run through the trailer plug in. I prefer to run the wire on my trucks hot from the battery with a 30 amp in-line circuit breaker and an ignition controlled relay to shut off the power when the truck is turned off. This will prevent overloaded circuits on your truck and it will protect you from fires and other short circuit problems.
> ...



Thank you for the advice. I think that will solve my problem. I'll keep in touch to let you know how it works.


----------



## treevet (Apr 26, 2010)

pdqdl said:


> I'll guarantee that the average track-dingo does more turf damage than my huge A300.



not buying that one


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 26, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> img_0292.jpg



heres my mini. i love it. just drove to indiana to get it.


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 26, 2010)

i like the wheels better then the tracks. if you do a skid steer turn, it doesnt manner what you have, it will wreck the lawn. take your time and do it right it sure beats using the old hand truck. my back didnt hurt this weekend.


----------



## treevet (Apr 26, 2010)

think about a BMG for that mini?


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 26, 2010)

treevet said:


> think about a BMG for that mini?



What's a bmg?


----------



## treevet (Apr 26, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> What's a bmg?



Branch Manager Grapple at $2,000. You will bring out the true character of the machine with it. (or any grapple)


----------



## Ertreesurgeon (Apr 26, 2010)

treevet said:


> Branch Manager Grapple at $2,000. You will bring out the true character of the machine with it. (or any grapple)



Yeah. I have it on my list. I'd like to find a used one, but it doesn't seem possible. It's hard to spend 2000 on something u just bought for 3500.


----------



## treevet (Apr 26, 2010)

Ertreesurgeon said:


> Yeah. I have it on my list. I'd like to find a used one, but it doesn't seem possible. It's hard to spend 2000 on something u just bought for 3500.



Nice buy. My Dingo and attachments was over $23k


----------



## arborworks1 (Apr 26, 2010)

I own a boxer 532 and an A300. The boxer will run over golf course lawns all day long, no marks or damage. The A300 goes out on big jobs in open yards or with massive wood to move long distances. It will make some marks in yards if you keep tracking over the same area.


----------



## 04superduty (May 4, 2010)

i ordered a sure-trac 6x10 9,990 gvw dump trailer with a telescopic lift cylinder option, which is not listed on their sight and is new for this year. from looking at them the seem very comparable to bri-mar dump trailers.


----------



## ewoolsey (May 4, 2010)

04superduty said:


> i ordered a sure-trac 6x10 9,990 gvw dump trailer with a telescopic lift cylinder option, which is not listed on their sight and is new for this year. from looking at them the seem very comparable to bri-mar dump trailers.


 I finally got one , used it today , in a carry-on, made in arkansas ,same as yours, payed just under $4000.


----------



## ewoolsey (May 4, 2010)

ewoolsey said:


> I finally got one , used it today , carry-on, made in arkansas ,same as yours, payed just under $4000.


 sorry for typo it's a carry-on brand.


----------



## treevet (May 4, 2010)

I had a 10k cap. 12 footer years ago and sold it. I went a few years without one and missed it all the time. Couple of years ago I bought another one, as I said ...used for $2500 and the guy wanted $4k. My point is that it is not so much the refined things that one or the other has but rather just that you HAVE one. You don't want too small of one but any one in that 10k cap and 10 to 14 foot length will get used all the time.

My 3 favorite uses...

1. sell a full cord in it (we crane a bin right into it and dump, or conveyor into it)

2. Dingo or mini skid logs over the sides into it

3. Drop it off in the middle of a job and leave it and accumulate trash rakings in it.


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 4, 2010)

treevet said:


> I had a 10k cap. 12 footer years ago and sold it. I went a few years without one and missed it all the time. Couple of years ago I bought another one, as I said ...used for $2500 and the guy wanted $4k. My point is that it is not so much the refined things that one or the other has but rather just that you HAVE one. You don't want too small of one but any one in that 10k cap and 10 to 14 foot length will get used all the time.
> 
> My 3 favorite uses...
> 
> ...




Found another good use for one. My sister is having a house built and did all the site clean-up herself. She paid me to leave in at her lot until full and then paid me to haul to dump. I made a little cash and helped her save some bucks too!


----------



## DavidBrown1212 (May 4, 2010)

Dump trailers are great and wonderful tools, but make sure you match the truck/trailer and don't get a gooseneck unless you don't plan on keeping many other tools in the bed. I have a gooseneck with removable sides that I frequent issues with. Actually the whole thing is a wreck, but the moral of the story is get the best quality you can afford. It's cheaper in the long run.


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 5, 2010)

I have a Baker Built, 12',12000lbs,dual ram. I love it. 
Dump trailers are priceless. Do your research, a new cheaper built one will not last as long as a used high dollar. I bought out of the top of the line group, Baker Built, B&B, Titan and J&J. I could have bought a brand new Bri-Mar or EZ dumper or Master Dump for the price I paid for my used one.
The lower grade ones are good stuff for landscapers and so on, not for trees, they will work but they will not last. Nothing against anybody for having those brands, they are just not built as solid as some of the others. A good, used one, will last for a long time.


----------



## treevet (May 5, 2010)

Mine is a Dandee Dump. Sold by the biggest dump trailer outlet in this area. Not sure where it falls in comparison but the metal is plenty thick and all the components are replaceable. It dumps faultlessly high enough. It came with a battery charger built in which my last one did not. When I am dumping between houses I wish it had barn doors but if space is available then I would just as soon not to have to open and secure 2 doors. 

Only thing I would like to add is a cordless control which I suppose I could buy?


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 5, 2010)

treevet said:


> Only thing I would like to add is a cordless control which I suppose I could buy?



Sure:

http://cgi.ebay.com/DUMP-TRAILER-HY...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4837b12849


----------



## treevet (May 5, 2010)

Saved....thanks Scott


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 7, 2010)

Here's a picture of how I had the tailgate modified:


----------



## deevo (May 12, 2010)

Bought one yesterday...picking it up this morning 6x10 brand new $5000. 5 tn axles! Will put up a pic later! Was on the way back from a job and saw it, pulled in guy was asking $5500, I offered 5.....done deal! One question I was wondering? How many times before you have to charge the battery on the hydraulic lift? Or does it charge some how when it's plugged into your truck? Guy I bought it off is french and doesn't speak much english ....and I don't speak much french!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treevet (May 12, 2010)

Congratulations!

Likely you need to recharge it. Carry a spare charged gets around knowing when to charge. Some/mine had a charger built into it where you just plug in the trailer with the supplied cord.


----------



## RVALUE (May 12, 2010)

deevo said:


> Bought one yesterday...picking it up this morning 6x10 brand new $5000. 5 tn axles! Will put up a pic later! Was on the way back from a job and saw it, pulled in guy was asking $5500, I offered 5.....done deal! One question I was wondering? How many times before you have to charge the battery on the hydraulic lift? Or does it charge some how when it's plugged into your truck? Guy I bought it off is french and doesn't speak much english ....and I don't speak much french!:greenchainsaw:



I'll bet it takes both axels to make 5 tons, FWIW.


----------



## gr8scott72 (May 12, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> I'll bet it takes both axels to make 5 tons, FWIW.



Yup, 4 ton axles are about as big as you're going to find with only 2 wheels on an axle.

It's probably a 10k lbs trailer which means it has 2 5,000 lbs axles.


----------



## deevo (May 12, 2010)

gr8scott72 said:


> Yup, 4 ton axles are about as big as you're going to find with only 2 wheels on an axle.
> 
> It's probably a 10k lbs trailer which means it has 2 5,000 lbs axles.



That':greenchainsaw:s what I meant!


----------



## deevo (May 12, 2010)

*Here it is*

Here it is behind my expedition 5.4 litre. Pulled it nicely with a load of oak logs in it. I had the suspension upgraded on it a few years back. I'm hoping to have a newer bigger truck by the beginning of the summer. I also have another 3/4 tn that will pull it with no problems. I'm happy with it, no more hauling the logs/chips/brush out, just pull up and dump! I plan on adding bigger sides to it, maybe next weeks project!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## randyg (May 13, 2010)

deevo said:


> Here it is behind my expedition 5.4 litre. Pulled it nicely with a load of oak logs in it. I had the suspension upgraded on it a few years back. I'm hoping to have a newer bigger truck by the beginning of the summer. I also have another 3/4 tn that will pull it with no problems. I'm happy with it, no more hauling the logs/chips/brush out, just pull up and dump! I plan on adding bigger sides to it, maybe next weeks project!:greenchainsaw:



Drove a dump truck years ago with a 2 piece telescoping lift cylinder on the front of the box. Had to be careful you were not on a side slope at all. Don't remember ever seeing one on a dump trailer before. Is that vertical cylinder on the front for lifting? How high an angle will it dump? Kicks the snot out of pulling/cutting apart an eagles nest to unload trailer at end of day, just push the button. ENJOY the sound of whatever, sliding out...


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 13, 2010)

deevo said:


> Here it is behind my expedition 5.4 litre. Pulled it nicely with a load of oak logs in it. I had the suspension upgraded on it a few years back. I'm hoping to have a newer bigger truck by the beginning of the summer. I also have another 3/4 tn that will pull it with no problems. I'm happy with it, no more hauling the logs/chips/brush out, just pull up and dump! I plan on adding bigger sides to it, maybe next weeks project!:greenchainsaw:



That's the first 5k axles I've seen with 5 lug hubs!

Check the axle rating plates before you put too much load on them. Around here, 5 lug is good for 3500# per axle at most.


----------



## RVALUE (May 13, 2010)

2FatGuys said:


> That's the first 5k axles I've seen with 5 lug hubs!
> 
> Check the axle rating plates before you put too much load on them. Around here, 5 lug is good for 3500# per axle at most.



3 1/2 ton right????


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 14, 2010)

deevo said:


> Bought one yesterday...picking it up this morning 6x10 brand new $5000. 5 tn axles! Will put up a pic later! Was on the way back from a job and saw it, pulled in guy was asking $5500, I offered 5.....done deal! One question I was wondering? How many times before you have to charge the battery on the hydraulic lift? Or does it charge some how when it's plugged into your truck? Guy I bought it off is french and doesn't speak much english ....and I don't speak much french!:greenchainsaw:



I think they charge from truck. Mine does (but I am changing that as soon as I get some time.. putting a gasoline engine on the trailer to drive pump.. have 6.5 hp from Princess Auto just waiting to be used).


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 14, 2010)

deevo said:


> Here it is behind my expedition 5.4 litre. Pulled it nicely with a load of oak logs in it. I had the suspension upgraded on it a few years back. I'm hoping to have a newer bigger truck by the beginning of the summer. I also have another 3/4 tn that will pull it with no problems. I'm happy with it, no more hauling the logs/chips/brush out, just pull up and dump! I plan on adding bigger sides to it, maybe next weeks project!:greenchainsaw:



Is that a 2" ball on the trailer..


----------



## treevet (May 15, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Mine does (but I am changing that as soon as I get some time.. putting a gasoline engine on the trailer to drive pump.. have 6.5 hp from Princess Auto just waiting to be used).



great idea.....how about some pictures of the set up? Have you seen any others with a small engine?


----------



## deevo (May 15, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> Is that a 2" ball on the trailer..



No it's a 2-5/16 ball


----------



## deevo (May 15, 2010)

TreeClimber57 said:


> I think they charge from truck. Mine does (but I am changing that as soon as I get some time.. putting a gasoline engine on the trailer to drive pump.. have 6.5 hp from Princess Auto just waiting to be used).



Yeah found that out after reading some literature on it! I've been told to charge it up once a month to be on the safe side.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 15, 2010)

treevet said:


> great idea.....how about some pictures of the set up? Have you seen any others with a small engine?



No actually I haven't, but my welder was the one with the idea. So.. now I am going to work with him on how to mount it. Will send pics when I can get installed.. Should be not much cost as the engine is already paid for in box (I bought a couple of years ago and never taken out of box .. was for my sons go-kart which never happened)


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 15, 2010)

deevo said:


> No it's a 2-5/16 ball



Ah ok.. as think 2" had some limitations on weight.. so does 2 5/16 but a lot higher! Mine is pintle hitch so was wondering about the ball setup.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (May 15, 2010)

treevet said:


> great idea.....how about some pictures of the set up? Have you seen any others with a small engine?



Main reason to switch is batteries are a pain, and the engine would dump faster than electric pump.


----------



## Toddppm (May 15, 2010)

How often are you going to be dumping that thing? That's all I don't need is a nother motor to worry about. If the motor won't start you'll be in a bind , at least with the battery it can be jumped. Not like it can't be unloaded by hand but that just sucks.

When I bought my trailer they replaced one of the flashers? in the fuse box of my Chevy with something or another that allows the battery to charge when the trucks running. I'm not even sure, when I asked about charging that's what the guy did, like $30.00.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 15, 2010)

RVALUE said:


> 3 1/2 ton right????



3500 pounds is 1.75 tons. A ton is 2000 pounds.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 15, 2010)

Toddppm said:


> How often are you going to be dumping that thing? That's all I don't need is a nother motor to worry about. If the motor won't start you'll be in a bind , at least with the battery it can be jumped.



Bingo. I can't imagine making that trade and being happy with it!





Toddppm said:


> When I bought my trailer they replaced one of the flashers? in the fuse box of my Chevy with something or another that allows the battery to charge when the trucks running. I'm not even sure, when I asked about charging that's what the guy did, like $30.00.




That's sounds hokey! 


The *CORRECT* way to do this is to mount an isolator under the hood, and charge the trailer battery from that. An isolator basically splits an electric current. Some charge goes to the truck's battery, some to the trailer battery. If one of them is drained, it doesn't drain the other one. So, unless you do something REALLY stupid, you always have at least one charged battery.

Here are a couple of types of isolators:

Solid state. Probably the most common. Very reliable.


Contact type. Uh, good if you are charging MASSIVE batteries, but now you have a contact that can fail. I'd stick to a good quality solid state. They last longer. For this application, it's the better choice in my book.


This technology has a solid track record of reliability going back many decades, and it's used in many applications.

Don't spend your valuable time trying to re-invent the wheel. Save your time for making money or having fun.


----------



## Toddppm (May 15, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> 3500 pounds is 1.75 tons. A ton is 2000 pounds.



Dual axle, 7000 lbs....3.5 tonner


Hehe, It's been a couple years, maybe it was some kind of isolator that he put in there? But it was right off the shelf.


----------



## sawhoss (May 15, 2010)

*Looking for dump trailer*

hey ronnyb I,m looking for a small dump trailer. You can PM me if you're interested in selling.


----------



## RVALUE (May 15, 2010)

Toddppm said:


> Dual axle, 7000 lbs....3.5 tonner
> 
> 
> Hehe, It's been a couple years, maybe it was some kind of isolator that he put in there? But it was right off the shelf.



Cool people have all kinds of things on their shelves. And on pallets, and on the floor, and........


----------



## squad143 (May 15, 2010)

I put a really good deep cycle battery in my dump trailer. I've only had to dump mine three times in one day (the most). I have power up and down on my trailer. Usually I only have to dump it once. (It holds a lot, over 15 yards of chips -although I only put in 12 to stay legal). When I get home I just put it on charge and I'm good to go the next day. - I keep a pair of booster cables in the truck just in case I have to boost the chipper of the trailer.


----------

